# Having trouble billling MOHs beyond five stages



## Love Coding! (Jun 3, 2008)

One of our insurance companies will not pay for Mohs procedure beyond 5 stages, up to five tissue blocks. 

Please let us know what we can do to get paid.  If anyone knows of a reference source stating that number of stages are not limited.  We have already went to the Medicare website.  Any help will be greatly appreciated.

dscoder74


----------



## LCRUZ515 (Aug 16, 2008)

I bill for mohs surgery. Do you mind telling me which insurance company is giving  you a hard time. I have on insurance company that denies the add on code as duplicate services. I have to submit documentation for every single one. It's crazy but thats the only way they pay.


----------

